# Video of my 65cm aquascape (3months)



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey guys, I just started a youtube channel called Glass Canvas Aquascape and today I posted my first video. I'm hoping to put out high quality videos with good content on a regular basis including step-by-step tank setup videos, aquascape tips and tricks, tutorials, informational videos about new fish and plants i pick up, and much more. I hope you enjoy and please share/like/subscribe to help support my channel. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGLJiryDQ_c


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Lovely tank, how do different gourami spices and angels get along? I know they're not as aggressive as the dwarfs but curious if they have any disputes.
Question about the video: who's the music composer/what is the name of that piano composition? I see no credit given for it.


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

the gouramis and angels get along fine, there is literally no kind of interaction between them at all. 
I got the song off a royalty free music site, the name of the artist wasnt given, the title is "piano film soundtrack introspection" really generic title...


----------

